# How To Build Bottle Display



## madpaddla (Dec 26, 2012)

So I come to you my friends and ask for some leads.  I want to build a sturdy bottle display in my basement.  I will be using the joists to hold the framing etc.  Its in the basement so it will need to be well lit.  

 About 5 years ago I came to you folks to provide a bottle name for my cat.  Mason was the choice and excellent btw.  So I need some assistance here.

 Thanks so much,
 Madpaddla


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a little more help on where its gonna go.  Dried Peppers, Purple Sage, and Pineapple Sage removed.  Jerry would have to find a new spot.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2012)

I kinda like it the way it is.. [8D]  So do you want to make it fancy or cheap as possible? If you want the cheap way, I can give you some ideas..


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Cyber.  I am looking for a lighted display, probably 6 shelves.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 27, 2012)

jerry will be happy where ever he is.

 In one room here I just framed in a nook area with 2x4s then sheet rocked around it. I put pot lights above and vertical shelf hangers in the back. Then I just added glass shelves.  Not that expensive to do. Probably costs less than buying a good display case.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 27, 2012)

a cheap and easy display...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks nice Matt!........ From a glass man's point of view,...don't overload those 1/4" shelves if you can help it....[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 27, 2012)

I also agree, very nice Matt.


 PD


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 27, 2012)

> don't overload those 1/4" shelves if you can help it


 
 that's why I split them in the center. Less stress on shorter pieces.
  I wanted to use glass shelves in my windows but they are 40" across, too wide for shelves like this.
 I ended up using surplus laminated bamboo stair treads I got from my sister.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2012)

Good idea...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey Madpaddla,

 How does old barn siding as an ingredient strike you?


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 28, 2012)

i like that siding. you selling it? how many feet ya got?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2012)

Barn wood looks really good with old bottles...Just have to stain your saw cuts...


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good matt I actually am working on mine as well using these same Glass/Metal etc.. Shelves
 They are good but I honestly think that the metal hook/holders are WAY too Flimsy its kinda scetchy haha.. I will post a picture tommorrow when I finish the display with what I have to use currently anyways! 



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> a cheap and easy display..


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 29, 2012)

i am looking for a glass display design that gets the 
 light behind the bottles....

 snowy saturday here in eastern pennsylvania....


 jim


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 6, 2013)

if you can find an old florescent sign you can build it into a shelving unit, the expensive part is the sheet of opaque plexiglass to diffuse the light...  I like under lighted cabinets myself if not going with back lighting...  I'm planing on building a back lighted hutch myself soon, when the cash flow permits.  I figure I'll put around 500 bucks into it staying pretty basic...

 A buddy of mine has some 4x8 florescent sign panels were going to build into displays...  eventually...  When we do I'll post some pics of them although I think its going to be a while


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 28, 2013)

All your comments got me thinking.  I went to Matts house a few times and was amazed at the cabinets he made.  And going along with his idea of under lighting I started looking for some images of what might be nice for a bottle display.  And then I found this website and it mentioned that the display shelving was removable so I am thinking....since the wife approves....lets build something I will want to keep for a while.  

 So here is a massive example of lighting from the top.  Which looks excellent.  I am wondering if the light source was coming from the base if it would make the bottles "glow" any more?


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 28, 2013)

The more directions you can get the light coming from the more evenly the bottles will be lit and less shadows will be cast. Making the bottles appear more bright.

 Ambers, Puces, Yellows, Greens, Blues seems to look best when lit from the back, Aqua looks best when lit from the top or bottom, and blackglass and milk glass look best when lit from the front. 

 So if you are building a display for many different types and colors of bottles you might want to consider varying the direction of the light sources depending on the colors of the bottles in each section of the display.

 Chris


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine is all .375 acrylic, cut and glued to fit in the space I had.  They are under lit by true white LEDs, but I no longer have a full sized tripod, so I couldn't get a clear pic without the flash.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice displays everyone ; ) I love a nice display!


----------

